# FEATURE REQUEST: QAM Support for Lifeline



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

On the back if the box it says Ant/Cable. Does that mean it can do Cable QAM? If not REQ: plz add it in the future.

Here in Omaha the ABC TV Tower fell down last summer.

They have a temp on up on the CBS tower but it only has Standard Def.

The only we to get the ABC Hif Def right is on the Cox Cable "life line" low prices package.

ABC HDTV is only on Cox cable right now. Channel 7 said the HDTV will not be up till next October 04


----------



## BenoitB (Dec 18, 2003)

I second that.

I can't get my locals through OTA. It just doesn't get through the mountains. Now I'm happy to stay with dish and get my HD locals through cable, but I'm not willing to buy 2 expensives HDTV recorders (dish + eventual cable).

So in fact, the lack of this feature might eventually make me switch entirely to cable. 

The risk isn't very high since it wouldn't be able to decode any premium content anyway...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Guys, I'll go ahead and leave this here, but I'm going to lock it so no more posts are made to this thread. 

I can almost guarantee you that QAM will never be supported on the 921. I don't believe the chipset will support it. I'll ask the question and post the answer, though.


----------

